# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity BEST v1.72 , Lumia WP7x : Direct Unlock, BL Unlock, User Data Recovery

## gsm_bouali

*Infinity BEST v1.72 , Lumia WP7x : Direct Unlock, BL Unlock, User Data Recovery*  *Wp7x new features*  *Service operations :*  
-  Added BootLoader unlock  *
-  Added BootLoader restore * 
-  Added Unlock (via Patch) *
- Production Data edit ( PC,PSN,BTMAC,WiFiMAC )
- Backup/Restore Security ( NV/EFS/DPP/PMM )   *Flash Read :* 
- Read partitions
- Custom read   *User Data operations :* 
- Read USER partition
- Restore User Data from WPOS USER
   - Gallery (Photo/Video/Records)
   - Gallery (Sync content from Zune)
   - Documents (MS Office Excel, Word, PowerPoint)   *Misc :*
- Restart phone from eMMC to normal
- Restore bootloader
- Restore SimLock patch 
- Automatic connect / Phone identification   *BB5 and other*   *- Navi updated*
  - Added latest Amber updates for WP8x
  - Added latest WP8x products  *- Service operations improved*
  - XG223 factory RPL writing improved 
   Fixed SDD key write
   Product Code Update     *- User Data operations improved*
  - Gallery extraction from FullFlash for S40 (BB5/XGOLD)
    Support damaged files/names (fiX-) added
  User Data extraction from eMMC revised
   - Removed session restrictions for RAPUx
   - Improved "garbag
e" data detection during extraction
   - Reading speed up  *- Misc*
  Some changes in GUI (Wp7X-) 
  Fixed some major bugs
  Ini updated and revised
  Stuff Files updated  *Supported WP7x Products :* 
(*) Supported products for BL and Unlock : 
RM-801 (Lumia 800)
RM-803 (Lumia 710)
RM-809 (Lumia 710)
RM-819 (Lumia 800)  *(**)Supported products for User Data extraction :* 
RM-801 (Lumia 800)
RM-802 (Lumia 800)
RM-803 (Lumia 710)
RM-809 (Lumia 710)
RM-808 (Lumia 900)
RM-819 (Lumia 800)
RM-823 (Lumia 900) 
RM-835 (Lumia 610)
RM-836 (Lumia 610)
RM-849 (Lumia 610)
RM-889 (Lumia 510)
RM-898 (Lumia 510)
RM-923 (Lumia 505)  *New update can be downloaded from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

